# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Manual para el mejoramiento del manejo poscosecha de frutas y hortalizas

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo un manual para el mejoramiento del manejo de poscosecha de frutas y hortalizas realizado por la OFICINA REGIONAL DE LA FAO PARA AMERICA LATINA Y EL CARIBE (Santiago, Chile).  *http://www.fao.org/docrep/x5055s/x5055s00.htm* 
Si no me equivoco, el trabajo es de 1987 (por lo que podría estar desactualizado), pero mejor es algo que nada; y además es un estudio realizado por al FAO, así que espero que en algo ayude a los que menos saben. 
A continuación algunos de los puntos que encontrarán en el manual:  _Frutas y hortalizas frescas como productos perecederos. Operaciones de cosecha y campo. Empaque de frutas y hortalizas: tamaño y forma; ventilación; materiales. Bodegas de empaque: ubicación; diseño; construcción._ 
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: Frutas y hortalizas frescas son cada vez más populares en EE.UU Manual de almacenamiento y transporte de frutas y hortalizas frescas en materia de inocuidad Manual de secado solar de frutas y verduras Manual de Prácticas para el Mejor Manejo Postcosecha del Mango MANUAL DE MANEJO POSTCOSECHA DE FRUTAS TROPICALES (Papaya, piña, plátano, cítricos)

----------

